# 10-Point



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Moon rise was around 3 yesterday so we planned our evening hunt around that and were in our stands earlier than normal. I had just gotten set up when a mature doe showed up all nervous and stiff walking. She wasn't looking at my popup, she was looking at something off to the west of me towards the river.

More doe showed up with their fawns and they weren't nervous at all; but that one doe was sure trying to get them that way lol. Then the doe just hauled arse to my right which stirred up the other deer and a young 5-point started running her. The other deer ran off with her and the young buck chased after her. A few deer passed by, young bucks, one 2.5 year old with mucho promise for the future, high horned 13 or 14" wide...he's going to be nice.

Nothing else was seen but the usual dove squirrels and peckerwoods until 6:30. A large mature 8-point that I've been wanting a shot at showed himself to me about 100 yards away and he was looking towards the feeder. He started walking my way but then stopped, turned around and vanished into some high weeds. As I was putting my binoculars on the shelf I saw what made him leave.

A decent buck was coming out of the high weeds directly in front of me and he had stopped and was watching the 8-point leave. I glassed him as a 9 and knew that I'd take my shot if he got into range.

He took off at a slow walk in the direction that the 8-point took. Arrghh...he's going to leave too, is what I thought. But he was just winding the area, made a big circle and finally stood broadside to me at 30 yards at 6:45 pm. 

I set my pin right on the sweet spot, scratched my anchor point with my thumb and touched the release. I watched the arrow hit just a tad high as the buck dropped just a little and the red Nocturnal nock glowed brightly in the darkening river bottom. 

The shot was perfect on the sweet spot to the offside leg since his left leg was forward and that was my aiming point. The Shuttle T-Lock did the job of penetrating all the way through the opposite shoulder and I watched the buck run away with my glowing red nock bouncing around sticking out of his left side. The arrow fell out and the buck ran about 50 yards, turned to his right, stood there a moment then fell over DRT.

The buck dropped enough so that my arrow went through the top part of his heart and penetrated through the opposite shoulder. When the buck ran he broke my arrow and both parts fell out. I have the nock portion but I have to go back and find my broadhead lol.

Anyway, it all worked and the only mistake I made was having a dead battery in my camera. Sterling had the video camera with him so no video of the shot which I really wish I had but oh well. The picture and video is off of his video camera.

I shot him as a 9-point but he turned into a 10-point when we ground checked him. He's 15" inside and 4.5, closer to 5 years old by his teeth. He dressed out 110 pounds and while he's not the best Jackson County buck I've shot, he's a trophy to me!

I decided to try the lighted nocks one more time and I can't say enough good things about the Nocturnal arrow nocks. I've practiced with them, they turn on instantly and are simple to turn off and they hold up much better than any others I've used in the past...they're a good buy and I appreciate the information I got about them here on the board.

Oh yea, lol..what I'm saying in the video is "Nah, I killed a deer now let's get out of the mosquitoes and go clean him. 

TH


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

You Go Man! excellent hunt details and Awesome Trophy! I'll have to look up your Broadhead's and thanks for the info. on the knocks! Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Good deal!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Congrats! Nice Buck.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice buck!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

As a side note, you sure dwarf that buck! lol


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats!!! Awesome!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> As a side note, you sure dwarf that buck! lol


Yea at 6' 5" and 300 something I do lol. 

TH


----------



## 1-2-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

*Congrats!*

Great deer Martin!!


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Thanks guys.

TH


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Awesome. I'm happy for you Martin. Glad we got to see you hock a loog in your video. That was nice too. Seriously though, great trophy and those nocturnals are very good for me.  So far I really like them. Shuttle t is also my broadhead of choice.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats! Great buck!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Way to go brother...


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Way to go! Im ready to get to try my nocturnals out on something too.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Thanks guys. Yea those Nocturnals rock as do the Shuttle T's.

I didn't know Sterling was videoing lol...he was suppose to just take a few pictures.

TH


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Great story and buck, Martin! Big Congrats!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Thanks again guys.

TH


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Nice job Martin, congrats.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice buck! Enjoyed the story as well. Great job!!


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

NICE ONE


----------



## mathews (Oct 23, 2010)

nice buck, at are lease we have 16 point we're after but hasen't shown up yet. so i guess thats what they call hunting then.


----------

